
For Many Navajos, Getting Hooked Up to the Power Grid Can Be Life-Changing - protomyth
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2019/05/29/726615238/for-many-navajos-getting-hooked-up-to-the-power-grid-can-be-life-changing
======
apotatopot
As someone who has lived in NM for over 15 years, this is wonderful to see. I
think getting these folks internet will be a massive improvement, as well.
Schools out here suffer.

